
Show HN: Shade – Color contrast checker for Mac with WCAG 2.0 recommendations - prezjordan
http://halogensoftworks.com/shade/
======
jonaf
Cool! I authored a web based accessibility tool called Graybit some years ago.
It allowed you to enter a web address and browse the web through its proxy,
which converted all CSS, html and images to their grayscale equivalents. The
idea was to simulate complete color blindness to raise awareness and encourage
higher contrast and things like using underlines for hyperlinks.

~~~
prezjordan
GrayBit looks awesome!

